# can i get a lizard/snake/frog



## kitsabitsa (Oct 28, 2008)

can i get a lizard, snake :snake: or frog that can live in a small viv and can be handled if u have any ideas tell me :hmm:


----------



## Leaahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

Frogs are not the best/ideal reptilee.
Snakes (corn snakes preferably) can be handled and be kept in a 2-3 ft. Vivarium.
Bearded dragons (Lizards) can be kept in a 3 ft. Vivarium. VERY Easy to handle. Very interactive petss.

Hopee this helped.
They normally sell Reptiles at 1 Stop Pets N' Exotics.
The phone numberr is: 0115 939 3326

Leaahhh.
x


----------

